# Wer oder was ist eigentlich der, die, das DIMB ?



## X-Präsi (11. Januar 2005)

So mancher ist schon über die Abkürzung *DIMB* gestolpert, daher hier ein paar Erklärungen mit wem oder womit Ihr es hier eigentlich zu tun habt:

Wer oder was ist die DIMB ? 
http://www.dimb.de/ueber-uns

Gibts auch Gesichter dazu ? Biken die überhaupt selbst ?
http://www.dimb.de/ueber-uns/vorstand und http://www.dimb.de/ueber-uns/projektleiter

Was wird mit den Mitgliedsbeiträgen veranstaltet ?
http://www.dimb.de/ueber-uns/mitglied-werden/beitragsverwendung

Was bringt eigentlich eine Mitgliedschaft in der DIMB ? Wie werde ich Mitglied und welche Verpflichtungen habe ich dadurch ?
http://www.dimb.de/ueber-uns/mitglied-werden

Braucht die DIMB überhaupt noch Helfer ?
Unbedingt ! Denn wir arbeiten alle nur ehrenamtlich mit und sind für jede Unterstützung dankbar ! Bei Interesse einfach eine kurze Mail an [email protected] und Ihr bekommt schneller Antwort, als Euch evtl. lieb ist


----------

